# 2.5 Rear Mount Turbo



## robotant (Oct 13, 2010)

I am toying around with the idea of doing a rear mounted turbo on my 08 rabbit any thoughts or comments!?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you can, its harder then a normal turbop and theres space up front, so the only reason to do it is ...well, just to do it.


----------



## BAD COMPANY (Aug 13, 2009)

DO IT! Remote turbo set ups are so SICK!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

lots more work. we did a twin turbo rear setup before..cool but the oil system is the crap end of it


----------



## Chaydz_G (Nov 9, 2008)

i guess you would have to weigh the pros and cons of the setup. Frankly would 300% more work/oil lines/ pipes and lots of extra weight be worth the "cool factor" and the whole being hidden thing.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what bout turbo lag?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

if look over many threads and info about this you'll find if its built right, there will not be lag.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

this I wanna see but do it I would if I had the time on mine


----------

